# Bowfront aquariums need home



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I seem to be accumulating a great deal of aquarium equipment that is just taking up space. Most of it is small stuff I can stow away out of sight, but I need to get rid of my old bowfronts and stands. I thought I would see if anyone in the club was interested first before I go to the APC sales forum. Here's what I have and I can provide a pic of either if you'd like to see them. Both are All Glass mfg.

26 gallon bowfront, black trim with matching stand which has shelves on one side and an enclosure for equipment on other side with glass door. Good condition on both, no noticeable blemishes.

36 gallon bowfront, oak trim with matching stand which has shelves on left and right sides with enclosure in center for equipment with wooden door. Also good condition with no blemishes.

I will probably ask for $85 and $105 on sales forum, but will sale to club member for $60 and $85, so long as you pickup. I have glass lids also for each tank.

PM me if you are interested in either of them.


----------

